# Top Fin Aquarium Gravel (good quality yes or no?)



## shrimpzoo (Sep 27, 2011)

Has anyone ever used this gravel before?

I'm planning on getting "Top Fin's Midnight Black Aquarium Gravel" for my tank (has Red Cherry Shrimp in it).

Can anyone give me any feedback about this product? Much appreciated.

Thanks for reading.


----------



## tuffgong (Apr 13, 2010)

I have used it and it sux. It's painted rocks essentially. My black started to wear off after about 6 months. See if you can get some Black Diamond or Black Beauty blasting sand. I swear by the stuff and it's only around $9 for 50lbs.


----------



## shrimpzoo (Sep 27, 2011)

Okay thanks for the heads up ;o

Does anyone else know about any other brands of black substrate I can use? I need a list of them incase my LFS doesn't have them in stock ):

because Top Fin Aquarium Gravel is pretty much everywhere and always in stock lol...


----------



## shrimpzoo (Sep 27, 2011)

tuffgong said:


> I have used it and it sux. It's painted rocks essentially. My black started to wear off after about 6 months. See if you can get some Black Diamond or Black Beauty blasting sand. I swear by the stuff and it's only around $9 for 50lbs.


oh oh what do you think about "Hagen Marina Black Tank Gravel" ? will that stuff wear off?

it says its plastic coated so it wouldn't be painted.


----------



## OverStocked (May 26, 2007)

Any black gravel from the lfs is just going to be epoxy coated gravel. It will chip off. Black sands from the lfs are typically epoxy coated, but since they are sand, they generally do not chip off as easily. 

The Black beauty blasting sand is found in 50 lb bags at places like Tractor Supply. Not sure what the canadian equivalent would be. It use used for sand blasting, but if you get the bigger grade stuff it is pretty good. I just put it in my 75g tank and am very happy with it. The small grain stuff is very sharp though.


----------



## shrimpzoo (Sep 27, 2011)

Just wondering... how does the epoxy coated gravel chip off by itself? Perhaps I can try preserve it's tip top shape for a long long time.

and if its inevitable I guess I'll search for black sand in my LFSs :/


----------



## wetworks (Jul 22, 2011)

I have had good luck with the Petco brand, but I have only ever used the smaller (sand) substrate and never the 'gravel'.


----------



## shrimpzoo (Sep 27, 2011)

Since people are saying gravel will inevitably chip off (over a period of time)... I'm thinking about getting "Tahitian Moon Black Sand"

This product won't fade right? Not like the gravel?

Does anyone have experience with "Tahitian Moon Black Sand" ?

How long will the blackness last for the sand.


----------



## HolyAngel (Oct 18, 2010)

I love tahitian moon sand, I have it in all my tanks. I've used it for almost two years now, It won't fade or discolor, totally inert. My cories and shrimp both love it as well


----------



## shrimpzoo (Sep 27, 2011)

Alright, thanks for your reply. I think you made me finalize my decision. Time to get me some black tahitian moon sand.

Do you have any tips on maintaining it or how to deal with sand in an aquarium? this'll be my first time using sand as a substrate D;


----------



## HolyAngel (Oct 18, 2010)

just dont stick the gravel vac IN the sand, you kinda swirl it about an inch above the sand and i'll pick everything up. the sand wont collect ditritus in/under it like gravel, it'll just sit on top. thats about it


----------



## shrimpzoo (Sep 27, 2011)

Alright thanks a bunch  and damn.. I'll be paying 24.99 for this sand at petsmart... but I think I'll be really happy after I get over the guilt of paying 25+ dollars on sand lol ;/

FOR THE SHRIMP!!! YEAH!


----------



## Me1 (Feb 25, 2021)

tuffgong said:


> I have used it and it sux. It's painted rocks essentially. My black started to wear off after about 6 months. See if you can get some Black Diamond or Black Beauty blasting sand. I swear by the stuff and it's only around $9 for 50lbs.


Sooo much bad advice out there.


----------



## Somefishguy (Jan 8, 2020)

Me1 said:


> Sooo much bad advice out there.


Well it's a 10 year old thread...


----------

